# wonderful poem



## e.Blackstar (Apr 1, 2005)

Okay...I didn't write this, and I dunno who did, but my friend sent it to me and it was too good not to share.

My first time 
The sky was dark
The moon was high
All alone
Just her and I 
Her hair so soft
Her eyes so blue
I knew just what to do
Her skin so soft
Her legs so fine
I ran my fingers
Down her spine
I didn't know how
But I tried my best
To place my hand
On her breasts 
I remember my fear
My fast beating heart
But slowly she spread 
Her legs apart
And when she did it
I felt no shame
All at once
The white stuff came
At last it's finished
It's all over now
My first time 
Milking a COW!

Sorry for the apparent PG-13 rating, but you see...is mucho FUNNY-O!


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Apr 1, 2005)

vey good e.Blacksta, keep up the good work


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 2, 2005)

I wish I could take credit for it, but I can't. Alas


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 3, 2005)

That's horrible!

*Emails it to entire address list*


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 20, 2005)

That is incredible! Holy **** even I wouldn't be able to think of somehting like that! If you ever find anything like that i wouldn't mind reading it!


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmm. Didn't know they censored c-r-a-p. That's... odd to me.


----------



## spirit (May 19, 2005)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kelonus (May 19, 2005)

Funny poem. I didn't see that coming, lol.


----------



## celebnaurwen (Jun 16, 2005)

*Brushes dust off jacket from rolling on the floor laughing...*


----------



## Hamenaglar (Jun 17, 2005)

Hahahaaahaha, nice one.


----------



## Astran (Jun 22, 2005)

hmm, old  Dunno where, but i red it before, few years ago


----------

